# Abu Dhabi Housing Areas with Dog



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all 

I have been offered and accepted a role in Abu Dhabi but I am looking for advice on best areas with dogs?

Thank you


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

What is your budget? Are you looking for apartment or villa? How many bedrooms?


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our budget is around 140 aed per year and min of one bedroom preferably two but if an apartment would need to be ground floor but happy with villa too




BadgerUSA said:


> What is your budget? Are you looking for apartment or villa? How many bedrooms?


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a friend who lives in the Mangrove building on Reem (can't remember the exact name). She has a beagle with her there. Villas are more than 140 and are huge. Just be cautious about pet policies. Get everything in writing.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

I did read on a number of forums that Al reem was not very dog friendly. Thanks


----------

